# Notts&Derby



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Notts & Derby CC Show Schedule now up on their Website:

NOTTS + DERBYS CAT CLUB


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh thanks, iam going are you?:biggrin:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, all being well I will be going :smile5:


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

i'm going  

i sent off for mine a few weeks ago ,but havent had it yet


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hopefully you'll have it monday :biggrin:


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

yay  

thank you


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

hmmmm just been working out what side classes 2 put my cats in, hate doing that  oh well, done it now, worked out the total cost :frown5:::mad5: lol


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not doing it this year - I didn't enjoy last year - cramped etc plus I thought quite pricey?


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

i have never been even though it isnt far from me ..but will go and enter my 2 for nxt year


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

is is £29.50 and then £3.50 for an extra class so yeah more than some. i'm still going along though as i like to go to local shows. it's about 50mins from me. be nice to see you there emma


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

You must drive fast lol 

I like local shows but having tried it, it wasn't for me - hall for too hot for longhaired cats in full coat and very cramped rows which my boy doesn't enjoy. I'm doing the TICA one instead the week before.

Have fun though and hope the boys do well


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't drive, my boyfriend does and yes he does drive fast. We visited this year and got there in that time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> You must drive fast lol
> 
> I like local shows but having tried it, it wasn't for me - hall for too hot for longhaired cats in full coat and very cramped rows which my boy doesn't enjoy. I'm doing the TICA one instead the week before.
> 
> Have fun though and hope the boys do well


Doesnt sound good, i want to get my girl to champ(everything crossed) before she goes to stud so ill have to grin and bear it.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

The brits seemed fine Jen but I had a longhair selkirk in full full coat - it was so warm that by the end of the show he had shed his whole ruff! I have photos start and end of show and he looks completely different


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

guess it will be ok for the siamese then, they love the heat :smile5:


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

i had mine a few days ago but i presume they send them to BAC Secretaries first 
i shall be going I'm sure, another fairly local show for me.



emmar said:


> i'm going
> 
> i sent off for mine a few weeks ago ,but havent had it yet


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> i had mine a few days ago but i presume they send them to BAC Secretaries first
> i shall be going I'm sure, another fairly local show for me.


 

if it dont come soon i will print it off :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

I got mine the other day too Emma,thinking of keeping one of the kits and taking him. xxxx


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> i had mine a few days ago but i presume they send them to BAC Secretaries first
> i shall be going I'm sure, another fairly local show for me.


Got mine earlier this week too as exhibited there last year - the paper schedules were sent out to previous exhibitors before up on website


----------

